# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите с обработкой

## kostromin63

1с:Предприятие 7.7, конфигурация "Комплексная" релиз 510. В справочнике "Номенклатура" пропали(очистились) базовые единицы измерения. Сами справочники "единиц" остались на месте. Для восстановления ситуации сделано:
1) Тестирование и исправление ИБ(с настройками - создавать объекты) - без положительного результата.
2) написана обработка:
//*******************************************
Процедура Выполнить()

	Номенклатура = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  оменклатура");
	СпрЕдиниц = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  диницы");

	Шт = глЗначениеПоУмолчанию("Осн  овнаяОКЕИ");

	Номенклатура.ВыбратьЭлеме  ты();
	Пока Номенклатура.ПолучитьЭлем  нт() = 1 Цикл
		ТекНоменклатура = Номенклатура.ТекущийЭлеме  т();
		Если (ТекНоменклатура.ЭтоГруппа  () = 1) ИЛИ (ПустоеЗначение(ТекНоменкл  атура.БазоваяЕдиница) = 0) Тогда
			//			Сообщить("Пропускаем" + ТекЭлем.Наименование);
			Продолжить;
		Иначе 
			СпрЕдиниц.ВыбратьЭлементы(  );
			СпрЕдиниц.ИспользоватьВла  ельца(ТекНоменклатура);

			//			СпрЕдиниц.ВыбратьЭлементы  оРеквизиту("Владелец", ТекНоменклатура,,);
			Если СпрЕдиниц.НайтиПоРеквизит  ("ОКЕИ",Шт,) = 1 Тогда
				ТекЕдиница = СпрЕдиниц.ТекущийЭлемент();
				ТекНоменклатура.БазоваяЕд  ница = ТекЕдиница;
				Попытка
					Номенклатура.Записать();
					Сообщить("Записали " +ТекНоменклатура.Наименова  ние + " " + ТекНоменклатура.БазоваяЕд  ница);
					//			Прервать;  // для отладки, что бы не ждать конца обработки всего справочника
				Исключение
					Предупреждение( "Не выполнено сохр. спр. " + ТекНоменклатура + ОписаниеОшибки() +
					РазделительСтрок + "Элемент не сохранен)", 60);
				КонецПопытки;
			Иначе
				Сообщить("У номенклатуры " + ТекНоменклатура + " нет едниц");
			КонецЕсли;

		КонецЕсли;
	КонецЦикла

Но она не дает результата. В какую сторону смотреть?

----------


## kostromin63

Вопрос решен. Вместо метода ТекНоменклатура.Базовая..... = ....; применили Номенклатура.Базовая... = ...; Странно, но сработало. Подсказано на другом форуме

----------


## Amisoft

На каком?

----------


## kostromin63

На buh ру

----------

Amisoft (19.12.2011)

----------

